# Anyone tried temazepam?



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

My doctor just prescribed temazepam for insomnia. Xanax made my heart race so he wanted to try a different benzo... haven't really heard of this one and I'm kinda scared of the side effects... sleep walking, sleep driving?? sleep eating... anybody have these effects? I'm gonna try it tonight but I'm a little worried. :afr 

Other than Xanax I haven't tried any other benzos.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've tried 15 and 30mg doses of Temazepam for sleep. It took forever to kick in and made me drowsy in the morning. I prefer Xanax for sleep. Hopefully it will work for you.

The only sleep walking/talking I've ever done was while on Ambien.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

insight girl said:


> My doctor just prescribed temazepam for insomnia. Xanax made my heart race so he wanted to try a different benzo... haven't really heard of this one and I'm kinda scared of the side effects... sleep walking, sleep driving?? sleep eating... anybody have these effects? I'm gonna try it tonight but I'm a little worried. :afr
> 
> Other than Xanax I haven't tried any other benzos.


All Benzos work on the same receptors in the brain and they do the same thing. Difference is some are stronger, have different half lives, and peak faster than others. Some people think all benzos are completly different, but they are all the same mule. Just some have different charictaristics.
In the end they are all benzos and work in the brain the same way.

Klonopin, Xanax and Ativan are among the most potent and none of them made me sleep walk. I hear that Ambian (not a benzo) can make some people get up and make a turkey sandwhich while sleeping, but I suppose that is rare.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I felt really good on it last night. It improved my mood. It also made me pretty sleepy, but I didn't sleep through the night... that could be due to the back-to-school worries. Hopefully it will work well with my body... but so far so good.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried Temazepam 30mgs for sleep, I thought it was just another benzo, ( i took it at night, but During the day I also took 1mg/3 times a day -Xanax, which may have potentiated the Temazepam ) 

it seemed quite a bit stronger and more Mood-Elevating than any other Benzo Iv'e taken , also, It game me a Horrible hangover in the morning. I had Crazy vivid Dreams on it , 

it worked very well, for making me sleep . If u don't mind compromising


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally i found it did not work at all, but i was already on diazepam and Zopiclone for sleep at that stage but i do not know if it would work anyway, i mean you need a higher amount of temazepam than you do of lorazepam, xanax or klonopin to sleep and i took 30MG and it did not even help me close my eyes. 

i would go with klonopin because it will not speed up your heart and it will calm you down and make you drowsy since you are not used to a long acting benzo as Xanax is fast acting and leaves your body quicker than Klonopin. 

I would rate temazapam 0/10 as far as doing anything goes, but for some people it works


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> it seemed quite a bit stronger and more Mood-Elevating than any other Benzo Iv'e taken...


:ditto

It's the strongest anxiolytic I've tried and it's the only benzo that makes me prosocial. Other benzos usually make me feel apathetic and non-talkative.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wish I had a Benzo friendly doctor such as you guys have. The last 3 Psychiatrist I had were always trying to end my Benzo usage rather than allow me to continue usage as a therapy.

I live down South so maybe it's just a trend with P-docs down here. They all view Benzos as the Devils work.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Most docs will see benzo's as evil, mine does but it was the psychiatrist that put me on them. You have to be in pretty bad shape for them to go down that road, i was suicidal and anxiety wise a complete mess and people could see it physically affecting me, even so the psychiatrists i have seen still told me benzo use is "short term" and not to be taken for years on end :9


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

i've been on them too, never sleepwalked or anything.
but aren't they fairly addictive if yr on them for too long?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Bad benzo for sleep. If the idea is just to make you nod off and stay asleep, what use does being drowsy for the next day or longer have, when better benzos exist?


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah, it didn't do a thing for me at 15, 30, and 45mg... Both Temazepam and Oxazepam.

I don't know why I still bother with other benzos.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Midazolam OWNS all benzos for sleep. Screw crappy Temazepam lol.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I heard temazapam is pretty awesome. Ambien works wonders for me for sleep. With a .5 Xanax and some benadryl is a few hours of instant relaxing + great for Vyvanse comedowns! and your asleep in 1-2 hours after watching some TV and relaxing. Only problem is it lowers my inhibitions and i end up taking more xanax. Last night thankfully after 1MG i stopped. I swear i need to lock my medicine cabinet and hide the key after i take ambien. Makes me sleepy and drunk feeling lol! And it makes empty out my fridge at night! Thank god my stimulant kills my appetite for 12-13 hours! Balances out the appetite!


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Bacon said:


> I heard temazapam is pretty awesome. Ambien works wonders for me for sleep. With a .5 Xanax and some benadryl is a few hours of instant relaxing + great for Vyvanse comedowns! and your asleep in 1-2 hours after watching some TV and relaxing. Only problem is it lowers my inhibitions and i end up taking more xanax. Last night thankfully after 1MG i stopped. I swear i need to lock my medicine cabinet and hide the key after i take ambien. Makes me sleepy and drunk feeling lol! And it makes empty out my fridge at night! Thank god my stimulant kills my appetite for 12-13 hours! Balances out the appetite!


Sounds like you got a good balance there. Be careful though, I was under the influenced of 2 or 3 beers, 10mg ambien, and 2mg klonopin and I passed out on my bathroom floor. It's amazing how quickly certain combo's can knock you out, because I felt fine before I entered the bathroom!

edit: from what I remember 15mg of Remeron too!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> Sounds like you got a good balance there. Be careful though, I was under the influenced of 2 or 3 beers, 10mg ambien, and 2mg klonopin and I passed out on my bathroom floor. It's amazing how quickly certain combo's can knock you out, because I felt fine before I entered the bathroom!
> 
> edit: from what I remember 15mg of Remeron too!


Yep when i take my ambien i turn off my phone. (1st Night i ended up Ambien dialing a bunch of people and wokeup to like 10 missed calls and all this stuff about how i made plans to do stuff and asked out this girl and all this stuff................Yeah now my phone is off and far away from me when im on ambien) I immediately get in bed when i take it as my judgment goes down to like 0 when im on ambien and i end up doing dumb stuff! I Hop right into bed. And start watching TV and giggling at random stuff. I need to lockup the xanax when i take ambien though, Ambien destroys my inhibitions.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

All those side effects can happen with anything you take to help sleep. They mess with the body's sleeping mechanisms and sometimes not everything gets shut down or started up in the correct order leading to problems. I've heard of far more people having problems with ambien than anything else though. It can kind of make you energetic or high right before knocking you out so just drugged enough to not be thinking clearly and feeling good some people suddenly decide to go do something and then are too drugged to complete the task. Really bad if that task is driving somewhere. I had an ex decide to come visit me after taking ambien when I was 30mins away and had to drive him home and my dad got in a wreck after taking his ambien and thinking he could drive my stepmom to the ER instead of calling an ambulance. The benzos are fairly tame compared to the problems ambien can cause. I never noticed anything concerning on temazepam. It was just too long lasting for me and like all the benzos that last too long for my system it started giving me horrible headaches when it wore off. I can only take lorazepam, xanax, or other things that have such a short half life.


----------



## Dialetheism (Dec 30, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I was recently put on it, a month ago, and i just had to post this for my fellow S.A.er's who still may be struggling. I have TERRIBLE insomnia, if I have absolutely anything to do the next day, I will stay up till 3-4 in the morning, after overdosing on melatonin and valerian and benadryl. Trazadone made me feel in the morning like my head was splitting open and I missed a math exam because i couldn't get out of bed my head hurt so bad, but Temazapem, for me, is a wonder drug. As LONG as I am careful to not build up a tolerance (I do not take it on the weekends and when I can help it), it works beautifully, full nights sleep of rest, and I dont wake up during the night, plus I notice a calm feeling for most of the next day, which is nice because then i don't have to take my ativan for anxiety, which really clouds my thinking. I am actually thinking of talking to my psychiatrist about throwing out the ativan and just upping my dose of Temezapam for anxiety and depression. Literally, these two drugs (and I take wellbutrin too) have saved me. I am social, I am happy, I am doing very well in school,I can talk to people without feeling panicked and like they are judging me. I wake up in the morning and I am ok with who I am and happy to start my day, this is coming from someone who has struggled for years with crippling anxiety and depression, this is a drug, that for me at least, works. Honestly, even if say the long term effects were positively terrible, and say potentially shortened my life by two to three years, I would still take it, because now I feel alive and like my life is worth living and like I have a purpose. So yeah i just had to put that out there for anyone researching the benefits of benzos, it IS possible to use them and not get addicted, and to lead a normal anxiety free life. And really, believe me, I am not talking like middle of the road anxiety/depression, but PTSD, severe chronic depression, GAD and S.A. all of which have had my life on/off a living hell for 10 years. It was so bad I passed up a chance to become a flight medic with the AF reserve because I couldn't go to bootcamp (they wouldn't let me take my wellbutrin there) and I knew I would just be overwhelmed with anxiety and miserable. So yeah, please give it a chance or talk to your doctor if you are wondering about it. And just a waiver, I also smoke a bit of pot on the weekends, not so much for the high, but the next day effects, which are similar to the temezapams next day effects, so mostly just to avoid building up a tolerance, but also so I can have a normal social life too on the weekends. Where I live, before you get all judgemental on me  everyone practically smokes now and then, I know plenty of PhD's, M.D.s, engineers and professors who do too, its just the culture. So yep there you have it, PM me with any questions, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Dialetheism (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh and for those wondering, I forgot to post, I take 30-60mg of Temezapam, and 1mg of ativan prn (I usually don't these days with the temezapam). I AM a bit drowsy when I wake up, but nothing a strong cup of coffee won't cure. My thinking is perfect, not clouded, not anxious just peaceful, and my memory isin't affected either. This is coming from someone who is a full-time college student who is taking two math classes, spanish and anatomy/physiology, working on getting admitted to med-school...So I need my brain to work and I'm just sayin not all benzos completely screw you over as far as cognitive functions, or at least the "next day"


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Temazepam was very weak in my experience. I took 60 mg and hardly got any effects, maybe a slight relaxing feeling. I guess i should note that i have a pretty big benzo tolerance...it takes 6 mg of xanax for me to feel calm but functional


----------



## Dialetheism (Dec 30, 2011)

My doc refused to give me xanax, they think I may have atrial fibrillation (heart murmur basically) and if I was to detox off xanax it could really aggravate it...But they aren't sure if it's a psychological or biological cause, but in either case he said it's too risky for me. I was really disappointed at first but now I am not. A couple years ago I do remember a friend gave me a half bar of his, (I was panicking) and this serene feeling overcame me and I was like yeah, I would so get addicted to this in a second if it was prescribed- for me it's "too" feel good and I would just want more and more I think.


----------



## Dialetheism (Dec 30, 2011)

Ugh update~ Temezapam built up rather quickly in my system, even after I took a week off of it! I tried to fall asleep on 30 and couldn't and finally 60 did the trick. So yeah. Building up a tolerance so fast when you barely take it = not good. My doc is trying clonidine with me now, which I suppose works a bit better than nothing at all. >< i hate insomnia!


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

it was the weakest benzo Ive ever tried. I took 40mg at a time and didnt notice anything. No drowiness nor reduction in anxiety. It seriously did nothing I could tell. I was never prescribed it but my ex had a ton of it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> it was the weakest benzo Ive ever tried. I took 40mg at a time and didnt notice anything. No drowiness nor reduction in anxiety. It seriously did nothing I could tell.


Yeah I found it too weak to even register at clinical doses so I didn't bother with it for very long. I was prescribed it for insomnia.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

I was given this to help with sleep. 10mg before I go to bed but I still wake up so much. So I will probably just end up using it to relax during the day.


----------



## kenniethdeleon (Mar 23, 2017)

Temazepam doesn't do anything for me. I regularly take 20mg of valium per day, so i don't think my body even registers it as anything. If you're on other benzos and have been on them for a long time, i wouldn't expect temazepam to be that helpful at all.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

